# Descartes Joke



## RamistThomist (Jun 15, 2005)

How did Descartes die?

(scroll down for the answer)





































A: he was at a cocktail party and someone asked him if he wanted a drink. He replied, "I think not," then dropped dead.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2005)

Good one, Jacob.

"I think, therefore I am, I think." -- The Moody Blues


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 15, 2005)

Never put the horse before Descartes.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jun 17, 2005)

Good one, Gabriel!


----------



## JohnV (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Never put the horse before Descartes.



Why not?

Because if he doesn't see it, he won't think its there.


----------

